# Which Craig deoxIT for cleaning tube pins?



## TheMarchingMule

Hey everybody,

 straight to the point, it's just what the thread title says. The left tube my Little Dot I+ came with act up every now and then, and with the help of David, it's confirmed there's some tube oxidation going on.

 So yes, please enlighten on me which deoxIT product I should buy (the cheaper the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), and what's the best way to apply it.

 Many thanks in advance!


----------



## vcoheda

Cleaning Vacuum Tubes

 Over time, most tube pins begin to oxidize, and it behooves you to give them a good cleaning at least once a year. This can be accomplished with any number of contact cleaners or with good, clean Isopropyl alcohol (96-99% pure if possible; DON'T use rubbing alcohol - it contains minerals and oils that tubes don't like). We recommend using wooden-handled Q-Tips for the actual application and scrubbing (the paper-handled Q-Tips fall apart under pressure).

 Sometimes the easiest way to re-establish good contact for the pins is simply removing the tube and putting it back in! This often cuts through the oxidation and re-makes the contact.

 Tube sockets should be cleaned as well. Pipe cleaners work fine for larger-pinned output tube sockets. (Again, not to state the obvious, but please only attempt this while the amp or preamp is turned OFF and UNPLUGGED!).

Tube Care


----------



## Karo

I just got these from Caig on the recommendation of my local tube guru.

DeoxITÂ®, #D100L-2DB

DeoxITÂ® SHIELD, #S100L-2DB






 Not the gold. Apparently you want to leave it on overnight, then wipe it down, then apply the shield. Also, the pipe-cleaners were rec. as well for the sockets. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## DavidJPettifor

I spoke to David (the Little Dot guy) about which DeoxIT product to buy. He recommended this exact one;






  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *David (Little Dot)* 
_The DeoxIT GOLD will do very well for tube pins as well as headphone and RCA connectors._

 

I believe it is best to use Isopropyl alcohol to clean with first, as vcoheda pointed out, then apply the DeoxIT Gold. That's what I gather anyway!

 --
 djp


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Woah, this thread is still alive! Thanks everybody for the replies!


----------



## nismohks

i use this: DeoxIT Contact Cleaner & Rejuvenator - solution kit

 its pretty decent, tho i did clean my tubes up with some very fine sand paper first


----------



## Melchior

For tubes get the deoxit pen or nail polish style liquid. The spray will get all over everything.


----------



## Golden Monkey

I use the spray, but I spray it on cotton swabs or pads instead of the tubes...


----------



## earwicker7

Does anyone know where you can get those little wood sticks with the cotton on them? My Deoxit pack came with a couple of them, but they're pretty much worn down by now. 

 What else could you use to get into those tiny little tube sockets?


----------



## indydieselnut

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know where you can get those little wood sticks with the cotton on them? My Deoxit pack came with a couple of them, but they're pretty much worn down by now. 

 What else could you use to get into those tiny little tube sockets?_

 

You can get them directly from Caig off of their website...the sell them in packs of 100 (I think?). I just ordered some Deoxit and Deoxit Gold from the site and noticed those little stick thingies on there too.


----------



## earwicker7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *indydieselnut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can get them directly from Caig off of their website...the sell them in packs of 100 (I think?). I just ordered some Deoxit and Deoxit Gold from the site and noticed those little stick thingies on there too._

 

Sweet! Thanks.


----------



## grammicci14

can this be found at Rshack?


----------



## Fairbanks

Yes, Radioshack carries it.They combine both Deoxit Progold and Deoxit G5 in two little bottles.


----------



## Logistics

Hehehe, I just bought some of this a little bit ago to try to clean the contacts for the buttons on my car-stereo. I only sprayed it on and wiped it clean, though. You're supposed to leave this stuff on overnight? I'm going to have to take the unit back apart, anyway as it didn't help. An article I was reading about working on my specific unit said to use a pencil eraser to clean the contacts and specifically that the contact cleaner would not last. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Crazily enough I have used some of the old-school engine-block dip we have at the shop to prep certain solder points I was working on in the past; places I wanted to make darn sure the solder was going to stick... I can't remember what they were, now, but it worked!


----------



## Uncle Erik

I clean pins with 0000 ("four-odd") steel wool. Then I'll clean up with a quick wipe of mineral spirits or denatured alcohol. Steel wool has a bit of oil in it to keep it from rusting. As someone mentioned, you can reseat the tube a few times to clean the pins and socket.

 However, oxidation must really be severe before it causes a problem. I think a lot of the oxidation "problems" are seriously overstated. I've been working on old radios since around 1997 and have seen tubes in a variety of conditions, even those that have been left outside for a couple of years. Most will work even with some scale on them. 

 Those who obsessively remove and clean pins weekly or monthly might be doing more harm than good. The most important part is the seal between the pins and the glass envelope. Constantly taking tubes out can work that seal loose, thereby destroying the tube. Constant seating and replacement isn't good for the socket, either.


----------



## obobskivich

I've bought F5 (for faders and whatnot, and I'm not saying "use F5 on your tube sockets") from PE (Parts-Express.com - Speakers, Speaker Building, Home Audio and Video, Pro Audio, Electronic Parts & Accessories) in the past, not *overly* expensive

 never seen it at ratshack though 

 erik:
 four-odd and DN (or kerosene) -> very, very cool fires


----------



## stevieo

i use 99% (no residue) isopropyl & pipe cleaners. then, i apply silver contact stuff for better contact.


----------



## spookygonk

I understand the cleaning of the contacts, but do any of you clean the glass of your tubes (say, to get any fingerprints off)?


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I understand the cleaning of the contacts, but do any of you clean the glass of your tubes (say, to get any fingerprints off)?_

 

Any cleaning cloth will do.


----------



## bergman2

i use the two part red cleaner and gold protector combo pack


----------



## mrarroyo

I use alcohol w/ a brass brush followed by a pin straightener.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I clean pins with 0000 ("four-odd") steel wool. Then I'll clean up with a quick wipe of mineral spirits or denatured alcohol. Steel wool has a bit of oil in it to keep it from rusting. As someone mentioned, you can reseat the tube a few times to clean the pins and socket.

 However, oxidation must really be severe before it causes a problem. I think a lot of the oxidation "problems" are seriously overstated. I've been working on old radios since around 1997 and have seen tubes in a variety of conditions, even those that have been left outside for a couple of years. Most will work even with some scale on them. 

 Those who obsessively remove and clean pins weekly or monthly might be doing more harm than good. The most important part is the seal between the pins and the glass envelope. Constantly taking tubes out can work that seal loose, thereby destroying the tube. Constant seating and replacement isn't good for the socket, either._

 

X2 re Uncle Erik's recommendations--you're just asking for trouble tinkering with the pins on tubes and sockets. The contact pressure of the pin in the socket forms a gas-tight seal. A good cleaning, once, to remove the burnt on oxidation/scale (part of the original manufacturing process) using this method is a good idea, especially on older NOS tubes. Then follow it up with a good cleaner to remove the residue and seal the surface. I use DeoxIT (red solution) for normal tube pins, ProGold (yellow solution) for all Au plated pins. (DO NOT USE STEEL WOOL ON AU PLATED PINS!)

 Regarding silver contact enhancement products, while the difference--to these ears--was noticeable and meaningful, maintaining a fresh, but conditioned connection was just too onerous. My Manley Stingray integrated has 12 (little) tubes, each with 9 (little) pins. Cleaning and re-applying the silver elixir is extremely time consuming and tedious. Conversely, removing the solution from pins and sockets is much worse than the application itself. And over time, the silver solution has a tendency to harden. It took multiple cleaning chemicals starting with alcohol, and ultimately acetone, to remove. Also, the silver powder solution is of such a fine granular quality, that it is virtually impossible to remove from the tube sockets. 

 Finally, the wear and possible impact on tube sockets by repetitive application and cleaning, even with the correct tools has the detrimental effect of a possible loose or faulty connection/contact. I decided to stay with Caig Deoxit and Pro-Gold contact enhancement products which have always been a safe and effective way to “clean up the sound.” They can be used on virtually all contacts where electrons bond.

 Hope that's helpful...


----------

